# Barebone Server



## Ozzy Ozborn (14. August 2007)

Hi,

ich möchte bei meinem Schwager in der Firma einen kleinen Server installieren, auf dem alle Dateien und Datenbanken liegen, also nichts großartiges. Was aber schön wäre, wäre natürlich ein RAID-System. Ich hatte schon so einen hübschen Pundit3-PH4C ins Auge gefasst, aber ich finde keine Infos über das Mainboard, bzw., ob dieses Raid unterstützt. Oder kennt Ihr ein Barebone-System, welches RAID hat?

MfG, Ozzy


----------



## Ozzy Ozborn (14. August 2007)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass das Pundit3-PH5X wohl RAID kann. Aber was haltet Ihr denn von einem Barebone als "Server"?

MfG, Ozzy


----------



## TeamSynatic (14. August 2007)

Zuerst zu den Nachteilen:

Barebones haben ja durch ihre geringe Bauhöhe unter Umständen manchmal Wärmeprobleme bzw. kann man in einem Barebone nicht so effektiv Kühlen wie in einem normalen Gehäuse.
Und ob man das für einen Server nutzen sollte, der ja per Definition quasi immer an ist, ist die Frage!?
Erweiterungen sind bei einem Barebone auch schwierig zu gestalten, mangels Platz und Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten auf dem Mainboard.

Zum Positiven:

Bei einem Barebone kannst du - innerhalb der Rahmenbedingungen (Mainboard, Bauhöhe usw.) - deine Hardware frei aussuchen.
und: Er sieht einfach schick aus und lässt quasi überall hinstellen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit ein paar Anregungen für deinen Denkprozess liefern... 
Und: Ja, der 945er Chipsatz kann RAID! 





> Die ICH7R-Version erlaubt den Serial-ATA-Festplatten den Betrieb im RAID0-, RAID1-, RAID5- oder RAID-10-Modus.


Btw: Wie groß ist denn eigentlich das Netzwerk deines Schwagers? (Wieviele Clients?)


----------



## fluessig (15. August 2007)

Ich hab mir das Gehäuse jetzt noch nicht angesehen, aber als Server auf dem mir meine Daten wichtig sind (deshalb ja auch das Raidsystem) versuche ich natürlich mein System so zu gestalten, dass ich nach Möglichkeit nie auf mein Raidbackup zurückgreifen muss.

Festplatten sind natürlich eine kritische Komponente und dass man sie nicht ganz unachtsam der Hitze ausliefern darf, kann man in verschiedenen Threads im Forum nachlesen. Denn wenn dir da drinnen eine Festplatte wegen eines Hitzeproblems den Löffel schmeisst, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht gering, dass bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich die zweite das Zeitliche segnet. Da hilft dann auch kein Raid mehr.

Selbst an meinem Desktop PC habe ich meine Festplatten zusätzlich gekühlt mit einem 80 mm Papst Lüfter. Der Unterschied ist enorm und mit der bloßen Hand gut zu spüren. 

Wenn du der Ansicht bist, dass der Barebone die Festplatten kühlen kann, dann sehe ich keinen Grund der dagegen spricht. Sind die Festplatten aber nur direkt aufeinander zu verbauen und ausser der Gehäuseaussenwand keinerlei Kühlung möglich ist, dann würde ich die Finger von dem System lassen.


----------



## Ozzy Ozborn (15. August 2007)

Hi,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten! Dann werde ich mir noch mal das Gehäuse ansehen und schauen, ob man da noch Lüfter einbauen kann. Wäre nämlich schon schön, wenn man den auf den Tisch stellen könnte, da ich weiß, dass dort auch gerne mal jemand ausversehen gegen die PC's tritt. Aber auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für Eure Anregungen

MfG, Ozzy


----------

